

Guerilla Tactics: Selling A Skillshare Class - scottbrit
http://life-longlearner.com/post/11907107755/guerilla-tactics-selling-a-skillshare-class-case-study

======
NeilWarner
VERY smart way of promoting registration to your course, I'm tempted myself!
Perhaps next time? creativeconflicts.com

